# McLaren F1 vs Mines R34GTR



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Both around Tsukuba

F1:






R34:






I'd still take the F1 though:runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd take the Mines thanks


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> I'd take the Mines thanks


+1
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine's all day long for me :clap: 

Leo


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

F1 for me!

But any Group A 32 would top trump it.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

F1 for me too

Fastest lap isn't the be all and end all of a car... after all an Atom wouldn't be far off, and an SC would probably beat it 
Knowing the prices Mines charge, the F1 is probably cheaper too LOL


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

F1 any day of the week, Mines 34 is nice but nothing compared to a F1.

And comparing a tuned car vs standard, who cares.


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

If this is all hypathetical, I'll take both .
Thanks

Dom


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

It would be a hard choice, but I would probably go for the F1...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mifn21 said:


> Knowing the prices Mines charge, the F1 is probably cheaper too LOL


They're pricey no doubt, but I think the quality matches the price.

I always wondered how much it would cost to get the same build done by them as this ultimate response R34 of theirs. Intrigued to find out.

A tune of that calibre with so much attention to detail in terms of sheer performance.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> They're pricey no doubt, but I think the quality matches the price.
> 
> I always wondered how much it would cost to get the same build done by them as this ultimate response R34 of theirs. Intrigued to find out.
> 
> A tune of that calibre with so much attention to detail in terms of sheer performance.


Don't know how much it would cost from Mines, but I bet it would be considerably cheaper than what F1's go for these days:






Go to about 10 minutes if you cant be bothered to watch the whole thing


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Easy, F1. Then sell it, buy the Mines and have several hundred K still to play with.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Very inflated price indeed.

Would never pay that much money for it (even if I were a multimillionaire), not worth 2.3mil to me. not even half of that in fact.

These guys paying that sort of money are collectors, so they might know something that I don't, probably worth for them.

You can get other great cars at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Easy, F1. Then sell it, buy the Mines and have several hundred K still to play with.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Crazy when you think back when they were new they were around £600k


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

This is like comparing Apples to genetically modified oranges.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I know it's not really a serious comparison at all, just saw the vids as they're both on Tsukuba (I was a bit bored at 1 in the morning!)


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Agree rubbish comparison lol. F1 was driven on damp track and at a sunday drive pace. He even double clutched on upshifts! Pointless.

I bet if that F1 was set up as stiff, had the tyres and was driven as hard as the mines on the same day it would be low 50's.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Madaxgt said:


> Agree rubbish comparison lol. F1 was driven on damp track and at a sunday drive pace. He even double clutched on upshifts! Pointless.
> 
> I bet if that F1 was set up as stiff, had the tyres and was driven as hard as the mines on the same day it would be low 50's.


He didn't double clutch but double revved it... look closely at his feet  At first I thought he missed a shift but then he kept on doing it


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

freakazoid3 said:


> He didn't double clutch but double revved it... look closely at his feet  At first I thought he missed a shift but then he kept on doing it


He is giving the gearbox an easy life, saves destroying the synchros, a trick that also had to be done in the Ford Rs200 and metro 6r4 if you were'nt a fan of gearbox rebuilds.

"Madaxgt"
Double de clutching is NOT pointless on the up shift, it makes for a smother shift and less loading on the transmission.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

drewzer said:


> He is giving the gearbox an easy life, saves destroying the synchros, a trick that also had to be done in the Ford Rs200 and metro 6r4 if you were'nt a fan of gearbox rebuilds.
> 
> "Madaxgt"
> Double de clutching is NOT pointless on the up shift, it makes for a smother shift and less loading on the transmission.


+1

.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The F1 gearboxes are quite strong enough - tbh, they are such rare and expensive cars I think its surprising that it's even being tracked!


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I've always found the F1 to appear too high in ground clearance and too much roll in the corners. It looks like a 4x4 by today's standards....


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

roadie said:


> I've always found the F1 to appear too high in ground clearance and too much roll in the corners. It looks like a 4x4 by today's standards....


Yet it is STILL the fastest N/A car ever made.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The fastest NA car by BMW


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

F1 My fav. supercar of all time.
But you've gotta love the Mines 34.
i want them both
there was an orange ex race F1 for sale a few
years ago. It was my desk top background for quite a while.
yours for a cool 1.6 mill £s at the time !


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like they laid on some British weather for the F1. Fun videos anyway!


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

"Double de clutching is NOT pointless on the up shift, it makes for a smother shift and less loading on the transmission"

IT IS pointless on any gearbox with a syncromesh, completely unecessary. The guy driving was either pointlessly trying to show off, paranoid he was going to break the box or it was already damaged. So therefore it was pointless setting a lap time. I reckon at least 2 seconds were lost the whole lap due to his pointless double "de" clutching. 

I'd have the F1 any day over the mines. However one of my favourite youtube videos is the mines r34 vs the amuse supra. 
Amuse Supra Vs Mine's Skyline R34 - YouTube


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

That Mines 34 is lovely


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like Tsuchiya driving. I didn't see any double de-clutching just rev matching. No telling if he's having difficulties changing into that particular gear...
The car's clearly not set up for circuit, you can see the front rising on acceleration and dipping on the brakes and it doesn't look as it he's driving it full on either, just fast, but safe.. (He's put a few cars into the Armco at Tsukuba, even the TRD N2 AE86 on a warm up lap! )

I'd have the F1 over the Mine's 34 any day regardless. Although I'd probably not dare drive it hard for fear of breaking it, so it's a bit of a pointless car to own. Sell it and buy a GT3 RS to play on the circuit with and buy a nice house with a 4 car garage to put it in, then invest the rest of the cash in 3 other cool cars to keep it company.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Yes, the f1 isn't being driven to its full potential I think purely becuase he probably knew how rare and expensive the thing is!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> The fastest NA car by BMW


Engine only.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jags said:


> Yes, the f1 isn't being driven to its full potential I think purely becuase he probably knew how rare and expensive the thing is!!


I don't think it was driven lightlys at all, it was pushed hard, but seems to have a bit of body roll which it compensates for in corners.

It is a brilliant car, but a bit over-rated in my opinion. 

Saying that, the GTR version is what they should have put to the test.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Madaxgt said:


> "Double de clutching is NOT pointless on the up shift, it makes for a smother shift and less loading on the transmission"
> 
> IT IS pointless on any gearbox with a syncromesh, completely unecessary. The guy driving was either pointlessly trying to show off, paranoid he was going to break the box or it was already damaged. So therefore it was pointless setting a lap time. I reckon at least 2 seconds were lost the whole lap due to his pointless double "de" clutching.


Sorry i stand corrected, it has synchros so therefore it should be treated like a sequential box (or a rental car), just flat shift with no use of the clutch!!!! I am speaking from experience not some crap i read of a forum by the way. Anyone with allot of race titles under their belt will tell you, "smooth is fast".

Wouldn't you be paranoid about emptying the contents of the gearbox all over the track in a car of that value. . . . . .if it didn't belong to you?

Not quite pointless, if that were the case, Goodwood festival of speed and various other events would also be pointless.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I'd have the F1 over the Mine's 34 any day regardless. Although I'd probably not dare drive it hard for fear of breaking it, so it's a bit of a pointless car to own. Sell it and buy a GT3 RS to play on the circuit with and buy a nice house with a 4 car garage to put it in, then invest the rest of the cash in 3 other cool cars to keep it company.


:thumbsup:

Deciding on the other 3 cars is tricky though....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if I had to choose based on the performance on those videos, it's the Mines R34 no question. That car must simply be amazing to drive.

The F1 has handling faults. Just ask Rowan Atkinson...


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> if I had to choose based on the performance on those videos, it's the Mines R34 no question. That car must simply be amazing to drive.
> 
> The F1 has handling faults. Just ask Rowan Atkinson...


Yes because no ones ever crashed an R34


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Jags said:


> Crazy when you think back when they were new they were around £600k


Around the year 2000 they briefly dipped below that used before rising dramatically.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It doesn't stop there, it's predicted to go up in value at the rate of 100+K/year

Good investment for those who can afford it.

No wonder collectors/investors bid there pants off on them.

only about 10 months ago there was a McLaren GTR on PH for sale for 1.6 mil

Cheapest way to buy it is from abroad and bring it back to the UK. you can make a tasty profit straight up.

You know what I mean by cheap :nervous:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Really should have concentrated harder at school










The noise!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> The F1 has handling faults. Just ask Rowan Atkinson...


Not the car but the driver mate.....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Its worth bearing in mind that the F1 was not designed to be an all out 100% race car, it was designed to be fast, but also comfortable and practical too, and they are getting on a bit. Don't be too harsh in your judgments.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Trev said:


> Not the car but the driver mate.....


apparently he's a decent driver? in any event, buying a ticket to watch "Johnny English" was more a donation for the "Rowan Atkinson F1 Repair Fund" than for the movie itself :thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> The F1 has handling faults. Just ask Rowan Atkinson...


Too right i remember watching a mechanic out on test lose it on a roundabout near St Peters hospital in chertsey and smash it up.

I was also overtaken once by that orange lm version the sound was absolutely crazy.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

F1 = no real race car, with race car price tag, to show the world that McLaren can build a road going supercar, that wants to be a race car thought. The reason McLaren had to, is that only racing pilots (very few people) actually race or can drive race cars . . . so its cool and important to build such a pointless car, because the average creativity of the public is not big enough to imagine how the race cars they see on TV could look on a street. . . . industry and world benefit equaled zero, only the poster industry in the UK had again a car to print for the dreamers.

GTR = Japanese automobile industry prodigy, showing that hight tech can be made available for the wide public, making the car it self purpose full and actually allowing the industry to advance. GTR legacy is real, everyday business and no pointless poster illusion.


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll take the McLaren and slap the rear 34 lights behind it


----------



## lance34 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would have to take the f1 tbh...


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

I agree with tonigmr2, choose the:thumbsup: F1. Then sell it, buy the Mines and have several hundred K still to play with.


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

mines mines mines all day long 

Gaz


----------

